# Yesterday's Hoos and other meat



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ran towards the nipple yesterday morning with Don Peace and his group. Game plan was to nab a couple Wahoo and then hit some spots for Vermillions afterwards. We fished shallow along the edge and got six bites resulting in two Wahoo and 1 nice Mahi. Trolled til noon and then hit a couple deep rock piles. Tore up the big Beeliners and headed in. Ended up with a pile of meat. We didn't weigh the Wahoo but the bigger one was in the upper 60s-70lbs and the smaller one around 40lbs. Nobody (including myself) even thought to take a pic of the Mahi somehow so...

Water temps were 77.7-79.5 throughout the day. Clean blue/green and virtually no grass or debris. There were schools of very small bonito or blackfin just outside the edge and that's where the Wahoo were.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alright, I did let max hold his fish, lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Alan's Hoo


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, Dang and....... Dang.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All I see are medallions wrapped in bacon with a touch of fresh pesto on top. Well done fellas.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Must be nice when a plan comes together ? My plan is to always nab a couple of wahoo too, but it never works out for me. Those are some good ones for sure !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We wanted to head that way on Sat, but the weather just didn't let us. Yesterday was absolutely beautiful- I was just drooling over it from the condo! .... and it really makes me hate working so close to the gulf sometimes, LOL. 
Saw your post on FB last night and was showing it to Cookie! Looks like you and poolboy074 did great out there yesterday! Congrats on the haul!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quality work fella's !!! Ton-age!!!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Info?*

Great fish Chris. Any info on lure, color and speed?

Thanks;

Bob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BajaBob said:


> Great fish Chris. Any info on lure, color and speed?
> 
> Thanks;
> 
> Bob


I pulled around 7 knots most of the day. Got the first Wahoo on a pink/white Moldcraft Wide Range (standard) on the center line. Second Wahoo hit a ballyhoo sea/witch combo on the left rigger. Mahi hit the same combo. Missed bites were on ballyhoo/lure combos and one miss on a wahoo plug.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Solid hoos. Good report.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, Chris. I always enjoy seeing a couple of nice hooters. :whistling:

Give us a guess on the mahi weight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Thanks for the report, Chris. I always enjoy seeing a couple of nice hooters. :whistling:
> 
> Give us a guess on the mahi weight.


Probably 100lbs I reckon. 

Lol, it wasn't that big, prob 15lbs or so.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweet Hoo's!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

great trip man some kind of fishing Monday!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice report Chris. Is the edge the 100 fathom line?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have always referred to the 50 fathom line as the edge. There's really no "edge" to the 100 fathom line, just slow contour.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely done as usual man.


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

grouper22 said:


> All I see are medallions wrapped in bacon with a touch of fresh pesto on top. Well done fellas.


been sitting here for a while thinking about getting up to make lunch. Thanks for the motivation.

Nice fish though! Wish they came in close enough to get off the Yak.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They occasionally do but none this year it seems.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish Chris! Glad you were able to get out and enjoy the weather and the quality fishing!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmm.......Delicious

Much tastier than venison


----------

